

IiNet: ISP Not Liable For BitTorrent Piracy, High Court Rules - websagir
http://torrentfreak.com/iinet-isp-not-liable-for-bittorrent-piracy-high-court-rules-120420/

======
batiudrami
This is a big deal. iiNet was picked because (at the time) they were a smaller
ISP and wouldn't have the resources to properly contest - as leaked in a Au/US
cable. Fortunately they did choose to contest and are (largely unrelated - a
series of strategic acquisitions) now the second largest ISP in Australia.

Unfortunately, AFACT's strategy now appears to be lobbying for changes to
copyright law so that they can sue successfully.

